# another question



## str8shtr (Jul 4, 2008)

I have another question for all ye wise bird dog trainers. Can any lab be trained to hunt or should they come from a hunting pedigree?


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

> Can any lab be trained to hunt or should they come from a hunting pedigree?


Labs are pretty adaptable dogs and that's why you see them used in so many walks in life...hunting, search and rescue, drug dogs, seeing eye dogs, therapy dogs, etc. In other words you can train them to do a lot of different things. My feeling is that the odds muuuuuucchh favor a dog with the right pedigree. I saved up and bought the best bred dog I could afford when I made my purchase. Most Labs will retrieve. If you want it to hunt upland game as well you're way better off with a dog from hunted/tested/trialed parents.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

The natural instinct to hunt is something a dog will either have or it won't. I don't believe you can "train" hunting drive and ability. They are either born with it or they're not. If you have to "train" a dog to hunt, it's not worth the time. All you'll ever have is a mediocre hunting dog at best. Having said that, when choosing a lab to hunt with it is very important to research and study the type of litter you will be getting a pup from. The lab is the most watered down diluted breed of dog on the planet but good ones are still available if you do your homework.

Good luck.


----------



## str8shtr (Jul 4, 2008)

Thanks tex and gunrunner I think I have made up my mind to save up and invest in one of them long haired germman things.


----------



## Ryfly (Sep 13, 2007)

str8shtr said:


> Thanks tex and gunrunner I think I have made up my mind to save up and invest in one of them long haired germman things.


You just need to decide what kind of hunting you do most and what you want in your dog. If your hunting leans more toward waterfowl I'd go with a well bred Lab. If it leans more toward upland then a Wirehair might be the way to go. No matter what breed doing some research and spending the money if you have to will pay big dividends for years to come.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

str8shtr said:


> Thanks tex and gunrunner I think I have made up my mind to save up and invest in one of them long haired germman things.


Now yer talkin my language! A fine GWP will suit both your needs. (And don't let that short tail fool ya, they retrieve and swim just as good as any lab)


----------



## gunrunner (Feb 1, 2008)

str8shtr said:


> Thanks tex and gunrunner I think I have made up my mind to save up and invest in one of them long haired germman things.


Now the only long haired german dog I would ever recommend is a Small Munsterlander....They don't have those ugly beards.... :mrgreen:


----------



## Artoxx (Nov 12, 2008)

I will actually respond to the original question in a reverse kind of way. Not even all PURE BRED dogs from championship hunting and trialing lines can be trained to hunt. Never mind any old dog that you happen to get out of some dudes back yard.

My lab is out of a long line of champion hunters and trialers and is one of the best retreivers that I and many others have ever seen or hunted over. He is not steady to wing and shot and all that, because I did not train him that way, but if you can convince him that there is something to be retrieved he will find it 99 times out of 100 or really close to. On the other hand, he simply will NOT hunt. Occasionally he goes out running around like he is hunting, but I am not convinced that he would react if a pheasant, chuckar, quail, or grouse FLEW UP HIS NOSE. Shoot it and he will happily retrieve it, but finding an unshot bird would be unlikely at best. Unless it is a Coot, he thinks it is funny to catch them live and bring them to me without anybody having shot them. I tell him to drop them and they fly before they even hit the ground most times. Silly **** dog.
That is the reason I have TWO dogs, my GSP is a hunter and trained that way in addition to her natural inclination, I hoped to pair the two of them into a great hunting retrieving team, but have not had either the time or money to do it right up to this point.

Getting a dog from proven hunting lines will help reduce the odds of getting a washout, but nothing can guarantee that any given dog will hunt or even retrieve. 
Unfortunately that is one of the chances we have to take when getting a puppy and raising it to be a hunting companion. Those unwilling to take the chance pay more and get older dogs that have been started or even fully trained, and have already shown hunting ability or at least interest.
I got my GSP as an adult who had been fully trained for several years for just this reason. I wanted to make sure I was getting a hunter to go with my retreiver.
Good luck on it which ever way you go, and whichever variety/breed of dog you choose.


----------



## Rabbit_slayer16 (Oct 18, 2007)

my lab is just a random pup from ksl. no papers or anything.. retrieves great! good duck hunter, with more desire to train how the retriever people do, she could be even better, BUT! when it comes to upland game.. #$%$!!!! she just doesn't do it very well. So, if you're going to get a lab and plan on upland and ducks, get a well bred one.. but i'd stick with your choice of the ugly german!!!


----------



## str8shtr (Jul 4, 2008)

Thanks to BirdDogger I think I have a line on a pup. I have a couple of months to get the money together. Thanks again BirdDogger.


----------



## Ryfly (Sep 13, 2007)

Rabbit_slayer16 said:


> BUT! when it comes to upland game.. #$%$!!!! she just doesn't do it very well.


Does you mother know you're using such language??? :shock:  :lol:


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

Dusty's going to get an ugly dog. :lol:


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

> I think I have a line on a pup. I have a couple of months to get the money together. Thanks again BirdDogger.


That's going to be an awesome litter. I promise you'll have a dog that brings home the birds if you can make it happen. You'll come home from hunting feeling like this guy----> *OOO*


----------



## Rabbit_slayer16 (Oct 18, 2007)

Ryfly said:


> Rabbit_slayer16 said:
> 
> 
> > BUT! when it comes to upland game.. #$%$!!!! she just doesn't do it very well.
> ...


didn't know #$%$ was a language... thought thats just what internet people do :wink: :wink: 
but no answer... no


----------



## Gumbo (Sep 22, 2007)

Ryfly said:


> str8shtr said:
> 
> 
> > You just need to decide what kind of hunting you do most and what you want in your dog. If your hunting leans more toward waterfowl I'd go with a well bred Lab. If it leans more toward upland then a Wirehair might be the way to go.


My lab is a retrieving machine! He does a good job on upland as well, but doesn't have that hunting instinct like my GWP who will hunt 'til he drops. One of each is ideal.


----------

